# Why is it "cool" to not wear a helmet?



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I was watching a few videos over on YouTube and reading some of the comments that people were posting. Lots of comments like "lose the helmet" or "full face is a bit overkill pal".

So, I was thinking, why is it so "cool", especially in BMX circles, to NOT wear a helmet. And if you wear something like a full face helmet, forget about it, you will get reamed.

I remember back in the old days of NASCAR when all the drivers would wear very little safety gear, and nobody would wear full face helmets. Then Earnhardt got killed at Daytona, and many believed a full face helmet would have saved him, so now EVERYBODY in NASCAR wears a full face helmet.

So, do you think its going to take one of the big name BMX'ers to get killed or suffer brain damage before it becomes "cool" to wear a proper helmet?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

MANY pro bmx'ers already have brain damage or serious injuries. Jimmy LeVan for example... . who I'm sure we all wish a speedy recovery to the Metal man himself.


If I were you, I wouldn't worry about it so much, that's your personal choice.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I dont usualy wear a helmate. I choose not to wear one out of personal preference, not to be cool. And really on this site, non-helmate riders get more hate than helmate guys.


----------



## JC bs (Oct 5, 2007)

the way you spell it seems to be to late


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't worry about it so much, that's your personal choice.


I agree, but it just seems odd that something so dangerous is so popular. I look at a lot of those BMX guys and cringe when I see them crash. They come so damn close to hitting their heads, and like you mentioned, a lot of guys have really gotten hurt. But you don't really see much of a big deal being made about it.

I remember Dave Mirra wore full face helmets in a lot of his events, and some of the other big name guys did too, but that seems to be looked down upon for the most part by the masses for some reason. I don't get it. If you hit your head hard enough one time, you are done, toast.


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

Could not really say what it would take. Maybe more example setting by the biggies in the sport. For me it's plain as day, see I rode a harley for years and hated wearing a helmet only because I knew I was not going to crash. Today, riding a full susser mtb mostly and playing with a ht DJ I know for a fact I'm going to crash, and have, and walked away to enjoy a good laugh so far.

Edit: Oh, yes I wear a modified skate helmet.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't know what other folks motivation is, but mine certainly isn't to be "cool". i just don't like wearing helmets. and, i ride better without a helmet. same with gloves.

but when i am doing fairly serious riding, i put 'em both on. even a full face.

i grew up dirtbiking and 3 wheelin' on sand never wore a helmet. never caused a single problem either. way less chance of a neck injury.

it's an easily mitigatable risk. whatever.. tell your kids to wear 'em, but to each his own. i ain't some gd bleedin' heart liberal that feels there should be laws to take away our personal liberties in order to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I choose to live in case of a car crash. I'm not afraid of hitting my head while riding street, but while riding in the streets with the drivers we have around here... well, you know.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I wear a helmet about 99% of the time and that usually a skate lid. I have a full face that I occasionally wear but wonder...aside from the loss of teeth, broken jaw, or whatever being less likely with a FF would you consider a FF to be MORE or LESS of a risk to the neck or would the chances of neck injury be negligible between the two in your opinion?

To the OP, all my friends are helmet Nazi's so _if_ I want to ride with anyone I must wear a helmet


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My friend got hit by a car and put into a coma. He recovered. Still, it's scary stuff. Me though? I usually still don't wear a skid lid on the street.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

JC bs said:


> the way you spell it seems to be to late


I was thinkin the exact same thing.

I havent always wore a helmet til a few years back. A friend of mine was jackin around in the Kroger parking lot one night and wanted to ride those big cement barriers he managed a couple lil wall rides then he decided he was gonna attempt to grind one of em when his rear peg caught the edge of the barrier after his front was up sending him to the ground hitting his head just right and making him brain dead. They thought he might pull through but a few days had passed and his conditions had only worsened when his mother decided to have the plugged pulled on his life support. Since that day I wont be caught without one.

Its all a matter of personal preference like you all are sayin.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jimmy Levan was skating but still should have had one on. My problem is that I cannot find one to fit my huge dome.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Bryan67 said:


> Jimmy Levan was skating but still should have had one on. My problem is that I cannot find one to fit my huge dome.


Same!

For some reason, I never wear a helmet when im riding urban. Now that I think of it though, At the local bowl, the is maybe a 6' hip. Is fun to air it, and land on the downside. If I lean forwards though, its a good 7' (with bike, air etc) to fall on concrete. :madman: I think i'll spend the 30 bucks, and save my self from thousands in hospital bills.

But whenever I ride XC I ALWAYS wear a helmet.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

If im tooling arround just outside my house ofter school or whatever i dont where a lid or gloves.
If i go out on an actual ride i don both
i like the security of the helmit, i can push a little farther and be coverd a bit more haha
although i like the look of riding whith a bandana or a hat way more than a helmit but whateve


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

I have damaged three helmets so far, 2 minor dents, and 1 crack. It's not like I'm splitting helmets left and right, but my head just seems to be a sucker for gravity and well, one of these days I may not get up if I don't wear a helmet.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

now a days i wear a helmet pretty much all the time no matter what type of riding i'm doing..street, dirt, fixed gear, trails etc...

i went through a stage this year where i didn't wear a helmet when riding street for about 2-3 months at the most. to be fully honest i did it for a few reasons. i won't lie, one reason is because i liked the way my hat looked better then how my helmet looked..( many people can sit here and lie about how they don't care about how they look but i truly do believe *most *people don't wear helmets because they look goofy). i just got in the habit of not wearing it so i continued not to do so. i also don't really fall on my head ever riding street so i didn't worry too much.

after losing a family member this winter i pretty much realized i was a retard for not wearing one considering if the circumstance is right, it could be a life changing choice. also the chicks mite not dig helmets, but they dig vegetables even less.

but i really couldn't give two sh!ts if other people wear one or not.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I wear mine depending what mood I am in basicly. Honestly, I am yet to find a helmet that I find comfortable that doesnt move around to much. Full faces fit well but I am not going to go ride around suburbia with a couple of kilograms strapped to my head.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Dave Moore said:


> I have a full face that I occasionally wear but wonder...aside from the loss of teeth, broken jaw, or whatever being less likely with a FF would you consider a FF to be MORE or LESS of a risk to the neck or would the chances of neck injury be negligible between the two in your opinion?


Why would a full face cause neck injury? Motocross racers wear full face helmets all the time.

For me, one of the reasons I like a full face is because I don't want my face to get farked up in a crash. I've seen more than one video of riders taking a hit to the face and losing teeth, breaking noses, and sometimes worse. I don't do any really crazy type of riding, but even on my pump track I've had a few instances where my front end washed out and I could have easily went face first into the ground.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Riders without helmets piss me off. Sure them smashing their skulls is their own personal choice, even disregarding their family's thoughts on this matter. But if they do it in front of me I'd have to try my best to try and keep them alive, and cart them off to the hospital thus ruining my ride.

Every ride I was on, someone has a fall and half the time they hit their head. Luckily they all wore a helmet so they were fine, hence we could all continue with our ride unmolested. 

Therefore, besides being stupid, I see it as incredibly selfish not to wear a helmet while partaking in a dangerous sport.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

The thing with most MTB full face helmets is that they are all pretty much terrible in case your head hits an object side on. Racing car and racing bike helmets are as round and smooth as possible to minimize the torsional forces. Torsional forces act on your vertebrae and spinal cord, causing them to twist around their axis, causing significant damage, including death.

I guess MX and MTB riders are likely too cool to wear a smooth ball on their head (with vents) so they have the silly exaggerated chin piece (beyond what is strictly needed to accommodate the goggles), suicidal fins on top or sides of the helmet (!) and massive sun visors (luckily most would snap off easily if they hit something hard) and sometimes overly large ventilation gaps.

I am not really a helmet Nazi, but riding has a certain image that is still seen as more important than function. 

V.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

vmajor said:


> But if they do it in front of me I'd have to try my best to try and keep them alive, and cart them off to the hospital thus ruining my ride.
> 
> Therefore, besides being stupid, I see it as incredibly selfish not to wear a helmet while partaking in a dangerous sport.


i totally agree.

brain bucket - $20
brain surgery $200,000.

i'm picking up a full face now because i dont want my face F'd up - its not worth it. everyone falls bad at some point - and if you're not falling - you will.

plus i'm old - so i look like a toolbag anyway showing up to a skatepark.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

its not 'cool' to not where a helmet. coolness is equal helmeted or knott. unless you get knocked the f out. which is not cool. i like my helmet. though i don't always wear it.


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

I don't even know if anyone made lids for kids when I was growing up, and, despite our best efforts, most of us managed to make it. Although now I have numerous helmets (Board, 2 bike, moto, kayak, jump, hardhat) I still believe that it is a personal choice, but if you do decide to wear one, buckle the thing!! They don't do much good if they fly off before you smack your noggin on the nearest hard object.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think its great to see kids wearing helmets but not when the strap is so loose that the helmet flies off when they hit the concrete.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

GotMojo? said:


> Why would a full face cause neck injury? Motocross racers wear full face helmets all the time.


Yeah, also take note of all the MX and SX racers out there who also use the neck brace on top of their roostguards, as well as automobile racers too (forgot the exact name of the required neck brace in some racing...? some help?)

Apparantly the extra weight or shape of the helmet creates more leverage on your neck... that is unless you have one of those ____ neck braces that I can't think of the name of... haha, I'm brain dead today. 
I don't wear neck braces though, but still rock the full-faces, have all my life on dirtbikes anyway, and now for DH/FR riding as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Yeah, also take note of all the MX and SX racers out there who also use the neck brace on top of their roostguards, as well as automobile racers too (forgot the exact name of the required neck brace in some racing...? some help?)
> 
> Apparantly the extra weight or shape of the helmet creates more leverage on your neck... that is unless you have one of those ____ neck braces that I can't think of the name of... haha, I'm brain dead today.
> I don't wear neck braces though, but still rock the full-faces, have all my life on dirtbikes anyway, and now for DH/FR riding as well. :thumbsup:


Leatt neck brace?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

i think alot of people are just to lazy, myself included, to think about grabbing a helmet before you go out... i know, i know its not hard work at all, i just dont even think about it.


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

Everybody please bear in mind that what is often defined as "cool" is rarely if ever logical. There are no overt reasons behind the usual topics. Think about some of the other things that are "cool":

-- Doing drugs. I am very much not a fan of chemical addictions.
-- Smoking/drinking illegally. Hey, everybody loves beer. BUT, there is reason people aren't allowed to do it until they're adults.
-- Rap music. Hehe, bring on the flames. 


I like to define what is "cool" for myself, not in terms of other people's opinins. And my own self happens to like my brain, so I think I'll do what I can to protect it.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

here's some stuff from a quick google - all the info appears to deal with commuting style riding (road riding where your enemy is most likely a car) versus jumps style riding.

here's a piece from helmets.org (whoever they may be, its the internets, so take it with a grain of salt). they have so much info on there - its insane.

DEATH RULES!!!:thumbsup:

Statistics from New York City
New York issued a statement on their bicycle safety study including these numbers:

Bicycle lanes and helmets may reduce the risk of death.
o Almost three-quarters of fatal crashes (74%) involved a head injury.
o Nearly all bicyclists who died (97%) were not wearing a helmet.
o Helmet use among those bicyclists with serious injuries was low (13%), but it was even lower among bicyclists killed (3%).
o Only one fatal crash with a motor vehicle occurred when a bicyclist was in a marked bike lane.

Nearly all bicyclist deaths (92%) occurred as a result of crashes with motor vehicles.
o Large vehicles (trucks, buses) were involved in almost one-third (32%) of fatal crashes, but they make up approximately 15% of vehicles on NYC roadways.
o Most fatal crashes (89%) occurred at or near intersections.
o Nearly all (94%) fatalities involved human error. All New Yorkers, whether pedestrians, bicyclists or motorists, can help prevent crashes by following traffic signs and signals and respecting other road users.

Men and some children face particular challenges.
o Most bicyclists who died were males (91%), and men aged 45-54 had the highest death rate (8.1 per million) of any age group.
o Among children aged 5-14, boys had a much higher death rate than girls; Queens had the highest child bicyclist death rate of the five boroughs.


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't wear a helmet all winter when I was riding street because I had a beenie to keep my ears warm. The first warm day I (luckily) put my helmet on when I went for a ride. It turns out I screwed up a fairly easy 3ft drop and landed directly on my head. I was definitely glad to have it and wear it on every ride now.

As far as not being "cool", some of my friends never wear theirs because they don't want to be "uncool", no matter how much I bug them. I agree that it's just personal preferance, but some people only don't wear one because they don't want people to see them and think that they're "uncool."


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

...great info and all....

But honestly, how is it that these "helmet nazi" threads that pop up ever so occasionally seem to attract such a high number of Forum users who NEVER post or seem to read in on threads in this "Urban/DJ/Park" forum? Every time! Where is this coming from? daily searches on "helmet"? I don't know who half you people are and I swing in to check this part of the forum typically everyday. 
Not saying this is a bad thing at all, just find it surprisingly odd.


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd rather be helmetted than retarded. It also shows that you follow your own personal choice versus what others think if you wear one. I'd rather have my IQ intact and have a bunch of Jr. High kids laughing at me at the skatepark. Who cares what a bunch of kids think? As far as my peers, they agree on wearing helmets too. As far as other people, along with internet users, I really don't care what they think about my helmet-wearing lifestyle.

Helmets are rad


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> ...great info and all....
> 
> But honestly, how is it that these "helmet nazi" threads that pop up ever so occasionally seem to attract such a high number of Forum users who NEVER post or seem to read in on threads in this "Urban/DJ/Park" forum? Every time! Where is this coming from? daily searches on "helmet"? I don't know who half you people are and I swing in to check this part of the forum typically everyday.
> Not saying this is a bad thing at all, just find it surprisingly odd.


i just got into this urban thing... so i am more of a lurker here than anything... i have been lurking for a few months now, and was actually about to post a 'do i need a full face' thread then i saw this one... it was relevant enough so i figured i would throw in my .02.

but as far as helmet threads go, this one is pretty chill in comparison to what you can see over in the passion thread. i'm all about helmets - but if i see a pic of guy doing something sans helmet - i wont do the whole "nice f'ing helmet idiot" thing. but if you post a non-helmet pic in the passion area - look out - $5 says it'll be locked up or moved after page 3.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

clarkenstein said:


> i just got into this urban thing... so i am more of a lurker here than anything... i have been lurking for a few months now, and was actually about to post a 'do i need a full face' thread then i saw this one... it was relevant enough so i figured i would throw in my .02.
> 
> but as far as helmet threads go, this one is pretty chill in comparison to what you can see over in the passion thread. i'm all about helmets - but if i see a pic of guy doing something sans helmet - i wont do the whole "nice f'ing helmet idiot" thing. but if you post a non-helmet pic in the passion area - look out - $5 says it'll be locked up or moved after page 3.


haha, I gotcha, I was just curious where some of this comes from... And I'm down with lurkers, used to be one myself, long ago before I bought into all this typing on the net nonsense, haha!  :eekster: I'd just read some quick stuff solely for reference or photos, then found myself eventually wanting to add things to the conversation and whatnot...

Anyway, I'll keep that in mind about the passion forum. :skep: Anybody got money down on the odds they do the same thing when you post porno links to flicks with no rubbers?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I would never watch a porno with rubbers in it. It just builds up too much anticipation when I wonder what he's gonna do with it for the money shot. 

Throw it on floor? In her face? Fling it like a rubber band?

haha.

Unprotected sex is soo much cooler and I don't want to look like a dweeb if I wear a brain sock.

Porn with condoms is as useless as a baggy magnum.

Unprotected for life.

(/end sarcasm)


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> ...great info and all....
> 
> But honestly, how is it that these "helmet nazi" threads that pop up ever so occasionally seem to attract such a high number of Forum users who NEVER post or seem to read in on threads in this "Urban/DJ/Park" forum? Every time!


 I just saw the thread pop up when looking at the forums home page. I do not post in the Urban/DJ/Park forum as I am an urban newb. My latest and greatest achievement is climbing a 25cm curb without either of the wheels touching the edge. Radical, I know.

V.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

i wear a helmet 100% of the time now, cuz cops can write tickets. but i used to only wear a 1/2 lid if i was on ramps. now, i wish i didn't have to wear one while just commuting, but id rather look dumb and not get hassled by the 5-0 than look slick and get ticketed and searched, etc. plus i always wanted to wear a full-face on the ramps, ask anyone who bit coping if theyd change anything. so its not much of a stretch. helmets are lighter, safer and better designed than they used to be, who cares what the fashion police think.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ agreed


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Years ago, I was doing some urban mountain biking sans helmet. I ate caca on a sidewalk. As I was sliding along the concrete, my head came into contact with a raised manhole lid. Needless to say, it was a quick trip to the hospital and copious amounts of blood loss. If I had been wearing a lid, I would have had nothing but some scrapes and bruises. Instead, I procured a nice scar that I now get to proudly display to the world where ever I take my head. Helmets 100% of the time for me.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

why is it cool to wear shoes?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Windowlicker said:


> why is it cool to wear shoes?


well obviously cuz shoes are cool

the real question here is:

- why is it cool to have small wheels?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ilikemybike011 said:


> well obviously cuz shoes are cool
> 
> the real question here is:
> 
> - why is it cool to have small wheels?


Any wheels you have fun on is fine by me.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Any wheels you have fun on is fine by me.


but, why are small wheels _cooler_


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

ilikemybike011 said:


> but, why are small wheels _cooler_


well i know i am
26"
fo life


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Seriously... Riding is fun, but it ain't worth dying over. And who cares if little f**k boys at the skatepark hassle you for wearing a helmet. Do what I do. Tell them to f**k off. And then I get in their grill and tell them to shut me up on their bike. *****es run when you call them out.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I often wonder how some BMX'ers go really big and don't end up veggies myself. Its not really me judging people, more just curiosity. I know my helmet has saved me a few times. There are a few crashes that I know would have ended up in eiter a broken jaw or a good amount of brain damage.

BikeSatori- I ride a DJ bike mainly for 4x and I like visit when I'm bored and see what the next frame is that I'll probably never buy.

The auto version of the Leatt is called a Hans device. It was the thing that Dale Earnhardt wasn't wearing that supposedly killed him. For anybody that actually cares, Alot of Nascar drivers (used to) loosen up their seatbelts during caution flags, and Earnhardt being too-cool-for-school thought he would wait until he was good and ready to tighten up his belts. It turns out he was too late and never got the chance to tighten them up.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i always wear my helmet, my buddy was skiing and guinea pigging big air we didnt know the speed since the rebuild and he went way way to big, landed and snapped both skis then proceded to land on his head and ended up in a coma for a week, it was just a shocker to having him barely hanging in there..so i always wear my lid, snowboarding biking whatever


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Some of you guys on this thread sound like the eff'n hens on, "The View" clucking about this helmet crap. I put money down that the same helmet nazis that commented already don't wear a helmet while skiing or boarding, same risk. Or don't throw a lid on while riding to the store for a bev. This soap box crap is for the birds


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

ServeEm said:


> Some of you guys on this thread sound like the eff'n hens on, "The View" clucking about this helmet crap. I put money down that the same helmet nazis that commented already don't wear a helmet while skiing or boarding, same risk. Or don't throw a lid on while riding to the store for a bev. This soap box crap is for the birds


Awwww damn! You all got served!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Screw helmets, being a vegetable is COOL! 

Only takes once... But for those of you who insist on not wearing them, its cool, Darwin will be with you shortly.:thumbsup:



















Face Plant Into Picnic Table - Watch more free videos


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

love your sarcasm...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> love your sarcasm...


It comes with years of not wearing a helmet... Or I guess it should be more like "it coms wit yers o noot warin a hellmit" in order to be politically vegetive correct.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^ You're original post with the example vids is an asshat post. You show a few over the top vids of riders doing stunts that most with helmets wouldn't do. Something a letter writing nagging housewife would do.



GotMojo? said:


> I was watching a few videos over on YouTube and reading some of the comments that people were posting. Lots of comments like "lose the helmet" or "full face is a bit overkill pal".
> 
> So, I was thinking, why is it so *"cool", *especially in BMX circles, to NOT wear a helmet. And if you wear something like a full face helmet, forget about it, you will get reamed.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you're from but, wearing or not wearing a helmet doesn't define you. That "cool" comment is an idiot statement. Do you hang out with 12yr olds where you're at? My local spot has riders with helmets and they never get razzed by riders without helmets. Now if I saw someone overdressed for riding I wouldn't comment but I'd think that person was overdressed. Why don't you stop worrying about saving the world and just ride.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ServeEm said:


> ^^^ You're original post with the example vids is an asshat post. You show a few over the top vids of riders doing stunts that most with helmets wouldn't do. Something a letter writing nagging housewife would do.
> 
> *I don't know where you're from but, wearing or not wearing a helmet doesn't define you. That "cool" comment is an idiot statement. Do you hang out with 12yr olds where you're at? My local spot has riders with helmets and they never get razzed by riders without helmets. Now if I saw someone overdressed for riding I wouldn't comment but I'd think that person was overdressed. Why don't you stop worrying about saving the world and just ride.*


very good statement.

in my post i should of specified that i think most KIDS aka teenagers and below don't wear their helmets because they want to look the part. but no matter what age someone is ultimately it is their life and their choice. don't try to change everyone's minds about wearing them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> ^^^ You're original post with the example vids is an asshat post. You show a few over the top vids of riders doing stunts that most with helmets wouldn't do. Something a letter writing nagging housewife would do.


If you think my sarcasm is a problem, you need to take a good hard look at how you come off yourself. Just because another user takes the stance that EVERYONE should wear a helmet doesn't make them a "eff'n hen".

Quite honestly, my stance is, if you're dumb enough to not wear a helmet, whether its on a bike or a board, then maybe the resulting damage from when you inevitably do smack your head won't be all that noticeable.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> If you think my sarcasm is a problem, you need to take a good hard look at how you come off yourself. Just because another user takes the stance that EVERYONE should wear a helmet doesn't make them a "eff'n hen".
> 
> Quite honestly, my stance is, if you're dumb enough to not wear a helmet, whether its on a bike or a board, then maybe the resulting damage from when you inevitably do smack your head won't be all that noticeable.


Come on now, let's play nice.

I wear it because I know how people drive around here and I figure my helmet meeting a windshield must feel better than my noggin'. I don't think I'll even have the balls to try something dangerous enough to fall on my head, but who knows?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

what snaky said is where i stand, im not going out and trying t whips over handrails or ne thing like that, so i dont ware my lid. now if im thinking about doing a big gap or drop or something big in general id wear my helmet.... but its not too often that i come across something like this in a regular day of riding around at the same spots i go to everyday. and i wont lie i too like the way my hat or beanie or what ever else i should happen to be wearing looks compared to my lid.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

eh, i still do not wear a top hat on the slope. cuz the cops do not have a law saying i need to. but mind you, if i were doing a x-course with other peoples on it, id put on my bike helmet. tuck & roll. btw, just this past month a friend of mine ran into a fence and broke his self, enough for a op and pins. and i still wont, cuz i'm just commuting from the top to the lift. back-country and 1/2 pipe i wear it, just the usual runs, i do not.


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Im a lurker but I have imput on this

Today at the city skatepark I was being ticketed and getting my bike impounded for riding when bikes arnt alloud. The park has a helmet rule but that isnt enforced on the skaters. As he is telling me how dangerous it is for a bike to be in there some kid with out a helmet busts his head on the coping. Blood everywhere the kid starts convulsing and get taken away. Word is he is in acoma and probably wont come out of it. 

Wear a helmet its stupid not to.


----------

